# Where is the best place U.K. based to buy a r4s dongle for switch



## scarbuk (May 30, 2020)

Hi brand new to looking at doing this, from what I can see the r4s dongle for my switch is the cheapest and simple to use. Had a good look around and can’t seem to find anywhere that’s working and selling them, I’ve found a few but the links seem to be either broken or the purchase screens don’t seem to work? Can anyone advise me? Obviously I’m U.K. based so would like a U.K. company. Thanks for your help


----------



## JessicaBaker (Oct 23, 2020)

Check PC world


----------

